# Homeschooling in Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,


Anybody in Portugal homeschooling their kids? If so how is it going? Any problems?

thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Losblancos7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Anybody in Portugal homeschooling their kids? If so how is it going? Any problems?
> ...


Hi,

Have you really thought this out? If you are Canadian and a Dutch national and know so little about the country you seem to have chosen to move to then why would you homeschool and thus further isolate your kids even more. If you don't wish to integrate with your new country that's your choice but then why bother to move in the first palace.


----------

